# B.A.N.G. Schedule 2017



## tinboat (Dec 7, 2016)

Tournament Dates

1.	January 28, 2017 – Hickory Log safelight – 3 p.m.
2.	February 25, 2017 – Lake Lanier (Bald Ridge) safelight – 3 p.m.
3.	March 18, 2017 – Rocky Mountain safelight – 3 p.m.
4.	April 22, 2017 – Carters Re-Reg Safelight – 3 p .m.
5.	May 27, 2017 – Lathem 8 a.m. – 3:30 p.m.
6.	June 10, 2017 – Carters Re-Reg safelight – 3 p.m.
7.	September 23, 2017 – Fort Yargo safelight – 3 p.m.
8.	October 21, 2017 – Lake Lanier (TBD) safelight – 3 p.m.
9.	November 11, 2017 – Classic (TBD) safelight – 3 p.m.


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (Dec 11, 2016)

Any openings in your club?


----------



## tinboat (Dec 11, 2016)

We are full.


----------

